# don't mistake someone with questions for a saboteur



## Maria Leopoldina

Olá!

Estou com dificuldade na tradução desta frase. Poderiam colaborar? O texto fala sobre a dificuldade de fazer a reengenharia de processos numa empresa. Têm os 20% que são a favor, os 20% que são contra e os 60% que ficam em cima do muro.

You will need to explain over and over again how and why process redesign will improve the company's prospects and their own job security. You do that through consistent and frequent training, casual interactions, and, most importantly, involving them in the process. And *don't mistake someone with questions for a saboteur*. You don't want robots; you want people who are thinking about things, who can highlight or uncover some great what-ifs that the others may not have seen. 

Seu verdadeiro desafio são os 60% que estão em cima do muro. Costumam ter a mente aberta, mas são indecisos e examinarão ambos os grupos de 20% para decidir de que “lado” ficar. Você precisará explicar repetidas vezes como e por que a reengenharia de processos melhorará as perspectivas da empresa e sua própria estabilidade no emprego. Faça isso através de treinamento constante e consistente, interações informais e, principalmente, envolvendo-os no processo. ............ Você não quer robôs; quer pessoas que pensem, que possam ressaltar ou descobrir alguns “e se isso, e se aquilo” importantes, que os outros podem não ter percebido.
 
Seria algo como "E não interprete mal alguém cujas perguntas parecem ser as de um sabotador?" 
 
Agradeço as sugestões.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Hi Maria.
Isn't it something like "Não confunda curiosidade com sabotagem!"


----------



## Vanda

...não confunda alguém com perguntas de um sabotador.

mistake somebody/something for somebody/something to think that a person or thing is really someone or something else _
The prison buildings could almost be mistaken for a college campus._


----------



## GOODVIEW

GamblingCamel said:


> Hi Maria.
> Isn't it something like "Não confunda curiosidade com sabotagem!"



Gambler, you are becoming a professor!


----------



## Audie

Talvez eu esteja mais curiosa que ML para entender o porquê de cada uma das respostas de vocês.
Vanda, esse link não é especificamente para o sentido de  '_mistake (smn) for (smn) else'_?  
GOOD e Camel, geralmente eu confundo 'alguém' com outro 'alguém' e não com outra coisa'.  Entenderam a minha dúvida? 
Se acharem mais fácil, podem postar um link de algum exemplo em vez de escreverem um tratado. 
Para adiantar: 
'_questions for a saboteur_' = perguntas de uma sabotador (Vanda)
'_questions for a saboteur_' = perguntas que um suposto sabotador faria (GOOD e Camel)


----------



## GOODVIEW

Audierunt said:


> Talvez eu esteja mais curiosa que ML para entender o porquê de cada uma das respostas de vocês.
> 
> Vanda, esse link não é especificamente para o sentido de  '_mistake (smn) for (smn) else'_?
> 
> GOOD e Camel, geralmente eu confundo 'alguém' com outro 'alguém' e não com outra coisa'.  Entenderam a minha dúvida?
> 
> Se acharem mais fácil, podem postar um link de algum exemplo em vez de escreverem um tratado.



Audie, pra falar a verdade não entendi seu ponto de vista. A sugestão do Gambler me pareceu excelente ao substituir o agente pela ação: curioso / sabotador => curiosidade / sabotagem.  Não estou vendo a mistura de alhos com bugalhos que você sugere... 

Em outras palavras: Não pensem que uma pessoa que se põe a fazer perguntas seja um sabotador.


----------



## Vanda

_questions for a saboteur_' = perguntas de um sabotador (Vanda)
'_questions for a saboteur_' = perguntas que um suposto sabotador faria 

Mas Audie, eu queria deixar implícito isso mesmo: que um sabotador faria.


----------



## Audie

E cá estou eu a confundir todo mundo...


GOODVIEW said:


> Audie, pra falar a verdade não entendi seu  ponto de vista. A sugestão do Gambler me pareceu excelente ao substituir  o agente pela ação: curioso / sabotador => curiosidade / sabotagem.   Não estou vendo a mistura de alhos com bugalhos que você sugere...
> 
> Em outras palavras: Não pense que uma pessoa que se põe a fazer  perguntas seja um sabotador.


Eu entendi a resposta de vocês. E  concordei com ela, por causa do restante do texto. Só não entendi como  destrincharam aquela frase em azul. _'Tendeu_?

Pelo menos, agora entendi a resposta de Vanda, que, pra mim, antes, ficou parecendo '_deixar alguém confuso fazendo perguntas de um sabotador_'.
Mas, de qualquer forma, não parece estranha essa construção: confundir (no sentido de 'trocar uma pela outra') '_uma pessoa_' com '_perguntas_ _de alguém'_'?
E permanece a dúvida: '_question for_' = pergunta de?


----------



## englishmania

Não confunda alguém que faz/faça muitas perguntas  com um sabotador/traidor.  (?)

edit: Vi agora o post do GoodView, concordo. É só este o sentido que encontro.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Audie, acho que o seu erro está em juntar equivocadamente _questions_ com _for_. Veja abaixo:

Don't mistake x for y.
Não confunda x com y.

Portanto, não confundir _someone who makes questions_ com _um sabotador._

Ficou mais claro assim?


----------



## GamblingCamel

Hello Audie. Did you understand the original sentence correctly?

Don't mistake    someone with questions    for a saboteur.
Don't mistake    someone who is curious    for someone who is a saboteur.


----------



## Vanda

Ôxe, vocês não imaginam quantos thesaurus eu procurei antes de dar minha resposta acima, a primeira, e em todos só dão a opção de mistake someone for como sendo: 


*mistake* (something) for (something else) and *mix (something) up with (something else)*
to confuse two things with each other. _Please don't mix this idea up with that one. I mistook my book for yours._

*mistake* somebody/something _for _somebody/something to think that a person or thing is really *someone* or something else The prison buildings could almost be mistaken for a college campus. 


Podem procurar que não vão achar mistake someone with...Só vão achar este tópico aqui no fórum. Será a 2a referência no google.

E o Michaellis trará:
*to mistake for*=  confundir com

Agora, o texto da ML pode referir a um superior que não deve confundir a pergunta dum pobre coitado de um funcionário com a de um sabotador. Talvez tudo que o coitado queira é mesmo entender ou talvez seja uma pessoa perceptível e não alguém que quer simplesmente sabotar aquilo que o ''chefe/expositor'' da ideia quer demonstrar.



> You do that through consistent and frequent training, casual  interactions, and, most importantly, involving them in the process. And *don't mistake someone with questions for a saboteur*.  You don't want robots; *you want people who are thinking about things,  who can highlight or uncover some great what-ifs that the others may not  have seen*. [/QUOTE]
> 
> As marcas em roxo são minhas para mostrar o que me levou a entender como acima.


----------



## englishmania

Acho que andaram a complicar uma frase simples.
_
mistake somebody/something for somebody/something _


----------



## Audie

Gente, o sentido eu captei. Eu só gostaria (já passando na frente de ML ) de entender a estrutura da expressão.

GOOD, eu entendo a expressão '_mistake smn for smn else'_. Mas na frase azul havia um 'with' no meio: *don't mistake someone with questions for a saboteur.* Obrigada pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## Audie

Como eu disse no post anterior, quando postei não vi vocês (GC, EM e Vanda)

GC, thank you for your explanation. It's that way I understand it.

Vanda, eu também só interpretei o texto como vocês justamente por causa dessa parte em roxo (e isso eu já tinha dito em outro post). Só estranhei o link que você postou porque a expressão em azul tem um danado de um 'with' no meio.

Mas agradeço a cada um de vocês pela preocupação. 

Sim, ia esquecendo: entendi, finalmente!, *GOODVIEW*, que o '_with_' faz parte do '_someone with questions_'. Obrigada de novo pela paciência. 

E desculpa aí, gente!


----------



## Vanda

Audie, eu também custei a perceber que o danado do with referia-se a mix e não a mistake: *mix (something) up with (something else)*.


----------



## englishmania

someone with questions/someone who has questions/someone who asks questions


----------



## Audie

englishmania said:


> Acho que andaram a complicar uma frase simples.
> _
> mistake somebody/something for somebody/something _


eng, a única complicada aqui sou eu. E só pra ficar claro: eu não fumo.


----------



## englishmania

Audierunt said:


> eng, a única complicada aqui sou eu .



Ups, mas é que também estranhei a tradução da Vanda_: não confunda alguém com perguntas de um sabotador._


----------



## Vanda

Bem, então vamos caprichar no português que ficou mesmo confuso: não confunda alguém que tenha perguntas com/como sendo um sabotador. 

*don't mistake someone (with questions) for a saboteur*.
Análise sintática. 
_mistake someone for_ -é a expressão
s_omeone with questions_ (alguém que tem perguntas a fazer/que faz perguntas)


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Agradeço a todos pela colaboração.


----------

